# What are the best reasons to select a medical career in 2021?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

A medical career is not similar to any other career as it is a noble profession where you can work honestly to save millions of lives. There is no single reason why people choose a medical degree in a Caribbean medical university or any other part of the world. Whether you are planning to study medical degree as a first choice option or you are doing it for financial gain you won’t regret your decision with enormous career options available.
Moreover, you shouldn’t consider a medical degree a light profession as you have to prepare yourself to face rough and tough hours or to be honest years to become a professional doctor.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

For me currently, I have changed my life-view and meaning into the profession...especially after seeing the notorious kinds of colleagues I interact with at the medical school where I am enrolled...there are people of all types and questionable value-systems and attitudes that they follow...I sometimes worry what each would become...but that is not my area to judge at all in the end..

I would say the discipline...unwavering dedication to help people most of all, with the approved technical know-how and knowledge of medical problem-solving.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

emperfectus said:


> For me currently, I have changed my life-view and meaning into the profession...especially after seeing the notorious kinds of colleagues I interact with at the medical school where I am enrolled...there are people of all types and questionable value-systems and attitudes that they follow...I sometimes worry what each would become...but that is not my area to judge at all in the end..
> 
> I would say the discipline...unwavering dedication to help people most of all, with the approved technical know-how and knowledge of medical problem-solving.


*Hello, emperfectus*
Thanks for your valuable reply, In which medical school you inrolled?


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

shanelowney said:


> *Hello, emperfectus*
> Thanks for your valuable reply, In which medical school you inrolled?


In Cuba, 
University of Medical Sciences, Cienfuegos


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

emperfectus said:


> In Cuba,
> University of Medical Sciences, Cienfuegos


Hey, yes the university you are at present is reputed & providing quality education, I am in All Saints University College of Medicine, which is one of the best Caribbean medical schools.
Well, what kind of difficulties you are facing in your studies during this covid-19 pandemic.


----------

